
The 12 bugs of Christmas - asfafaf
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2011/12/25/the-12-bugs-of-christmas/
======
grandpa
The bug is that the song is O(n^2) ;)

~~~
Shenglong
You could make this O(n) with some memory trade offs...

------
easy_rider
even too geeky for me

